# Jd l120 pto



## Nastep (Sep 8, 2010)

I was mowing the yard and my blades disengaged. Have cecked the connections to the PTO switch, frame connector and connector on the clutch and all seem to be good. Are there any test procedures for the clutch?


----------



## Nastep (Sep 8, 2010)

I found a tech bulletin for the 110, 120, 130 from JD that said bad crimp connections on the connector to the PTO clutch were found from the factory when putting the tractors together. My power wire was broken inside the insulation about a 1/4 inch from the connector on the clutch. cut conector off and purchased heavy duty spades and problem is fixed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to see you got it going again..... for cheap too! Love those kind of fixes! Chris


----------

